# If you boycott Wal-Mart



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

and got a lot of Christmas presents from there that need to go back (clothes that don't fit, toys that are just obnoxious...), what would you do with the gift card money that you get from the returns department?

Shonda


----------



## mom22flowers (Mar 11, 2007)

Get some film developed- that's all I would use our gift card for.


----------



## ZorroZ (Nov 3, 2003)

sell the gift card on Ebay.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Stock up on contact lens solution, TP, shampoo, batteries, laundry detergent and then buy the kids good toys somewhere else.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We got $20 to Wal-Mart from my long distance Grandma. We used it to buy a heating, vibrating massager thingy and two Vitamin waters. I had to contribute 26 cents to the cause, which irked me enough.









I like that film idea, but we don't get any developed that doesn't require a real developer with talent and equipment. LOL Wal-Mart is sorely lacking in that department.

Ideally, buy stuff that's on deep clearance, so they don't see any profit from it. That was our plan, but we couldn't find anything useful to us that was on clearance.


----------



## Billie (Apr 11, 2006)

How about a gift card exchange? http://www.cardavenue.com/


----------



## Beating Earth (Mar 2, 2006)

we had one and couldnt find anything so we handed it to a lady coming in as we left


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

well, they were presents, and not things you spent money on or "needed" anyway, I'd give the gift card away.


----------



## michelle o'keefe (Dec 20, 2007)

you could purchase something from mal-wart's supposedly organic line of products. or get a dozen cheesey corn dogs. lol


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I used the one I got back for clothes my son got for Christmas and bought him undershirts, socks, and a pair of jeans. The undershirts and socks were brands that could be found at any store and he just really needed a pair of jeans. There was almost $5 left on the card, so I gave it to the woman in line behind me because I was not going back there to use it.

Trust me though... it was difficult trying to shop in there. I really didn't want to, but the $30 in clothes he needed was worth it. I didn't realize there were card exchanges, otherwise I would have tried that first.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I'm a fairly new Walmart boycotter...but the way I see it - *I* didn't spend my $ there, and it's JMHO that not using it would be wasteful.







I would go & use it, and just not spend my money & not go back. But everyone's different.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Well, I'm a fairly new Walmart boycotter...but the way I see it - *I* didn't spend my $ there, and it's JMHO that not using it would be wasteful.







I would go & use it, and just not spend my money & not go back. But everyone's different.










Exactly. WalMart sent me a $10 gc because I complained about service a received a few months ago, and I decided that *not* spending it was certainly helping them more than spending it would support them. I bought Toilet paper (Scott, which is as cheap there as when it is on sale at BiLo, so I don't think they got much of a profit from that) and 2 dish sponges.

I don't shop at WalMart because I don't really think they are cheaper than regular grocery store/Target if one is a smart shopper and buys things when they are on sale. I have compared prices and found that there are some items which are consistently more expensive at WM







So-- I only buy namebrand items, and only with a GC. I won't be back for a LONG time.


----------



## Manonash (Jun 2, 2006)

Some great ideas. I think DH has decided he may use it for gasoline.

Now if I can just come to terms with my most recent WM purchase. I started boycotting WM early last year. I was gonna start my year knowing I wouldn't darken the door of the place at all this year. Well, I asked my mom to pick up a Bday present for my GM while she was in town the other day, forgetting they shopped mostly at WM, and sure enough, on Jan1, she came home with bath gift basket from there for me to give my GM. Does this count? LOL


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Donate it to the local shelter.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm all for trading/selling/donating. You choose.


----------



## Little Bear's Mama (Mar 20, 2003)

I would give it to a MDC family in need. Eventhough the holidays are over, the organizers from this year's "holiday helper" would assure it would get to a family who could use it. It is my understanding that quite a few families didn't get any gift card help at all.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I feel weird about even returning things at WM anymore. My brother had to do some work at our local dump and found out that WM actually DUMPS the majority of their perfectly fine (often unopened) returned and unsold clearance items. I guess they get the insurance money for them or something. ?? But that makes me wonder if it'd just be better to try and sell the stuff online or on Craigslist or something? I don't know...I hate WM.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have taken things in the past and when Iget the gift card I use it towards the flour sack dish towels that I use as flats in my cloth dipes


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I agree with giving it to a family in need. The money has already been given to Wal-Mart so it should to a good use.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

The PP's all had great ideas. Here's one more . . . just if you're feeling cheeky: Use your gift card to buy an in-kind donation (e.g. office supplies) for an anti-Walmart organization. Examples:

http://walmartwatch.com/
http://www.wakeupwalmart.com/


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We took some things back this year (duplicate/unwanted toys, mostly). We used the gift money to buy books and art supplies for DD. They were things we would have bought for her anyway and we figured Wal*mart had already been paid, whether we used it or not.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

When I have returned items to Walmart, (without a receipt), they have always given me cash back, so of course I spend it elsewhere.


----------



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

You are all more than welcome to donate your gift cards to me, because when the baby don't have food, the mama ain't NEVER too politically motivated to shop at WalMart.

Heh


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd buy socks and underwear, as the money has already been spent.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I'd give it to someone.


----------

